# Moving to Hurghada



## gabriesa (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi 
My husband and I will be moving to Hurghada around April next year - does anyone have a feel for prices to rent a 1 bed with A/C in a reasonable building? and the best way to engage with the rental market there - either before we arrive or after?

thank you


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

gabriesa said:


> Hi
> My husband and I will be moving to Hurghada around April next year - does anyone have a feel for prices to rent a 1 bed with A/C in a reasonable building? and the best way to engage with the rental market there - either before we arrive or after?
> 
> thank you


Rents will go from prob just under 1,500 pcm to 3,000 plus depending on type of contract and location for a decent furnished 1 bed with a/c. Best to wander round the area you like and ask the doormen if there are any flats available. There are websites with rentals on, but how do you know where you want to live until you arrive?.
Do you want a pool or not? walk to shops or taxi? will you have a car?


----------



## gabriesa (Apr 10, 2010)

thank you for giving us an idea of budget- I think we'll probably aim to stay in a cheap-ish hotel for the first week or so to give us time to do as you suggest and make contack with Bo'abs in the area. 
We hope to have a car - buying new though so how quickly will depend on how quickly the the Daihatshu agent in Hurghada can deliver one. In the start I guess central Hurghada will make sense. it'll hopefully be for about 3 months only until our permanent home is finished.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Andreas Residence has apartments for rent and also Heliopolis Residence (former Zak Hotel). Both with swimming pool. Both located in Sekalla.


----------

